# tombstones



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here are mine and my hubbys Tombstones I made for us this yr 
tombstones are made from couch cushion foam ,and spray paint
the bikes are foam also and the letters and bike on the front of the small one is hot glue
I also coated the bikes with MM and then spray painted them









here is closeup of the bike toppers I made out of the foam also
my hubbys








mine








sry bike pics may be a slight blurry
Hopefully the pics of the graveyard will turn out better


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Unbelievable, I can't believe you made those bikes out of foam. Nice work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work on those toppers, pretty cool addition to the tombstones.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice bikes, and cool job with the hot glue.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks ..they did turn out rather nice after all


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Very creative there Lilly! Nice job!!


----------

